# Alvarez Artist Model # AF60CK



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a chance to buy the Alvarez Artist Model # AF60CK guitar. The person claims the guitar came from texas and is a 1998 or 99 and its in mint condition. Can anybody tell me anything good or bad about this guitar and I tried to look this model up for the years he claims it is and did not find anything on it. 

Thanks , Dino


----------



## sard (Jan 12, 2008)

*Alvarez*

Hello dino
check out this site for reviews on guitars

http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Acoustic+Guitar/product/Alvarez/AF60CK/10/1


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Could be*

The blue Book says : Single cutaway folk style body, koa top, koa back and sides came with a System 500 MkII electronic ( was discontinued in 2001 ) or with a System 600 MkII (2002 to present ) MSR $629.00 100% grade $430 , excellent shape $275-325 , average $$150-200
From what I could see they might have started around 1998, but I can not pin it down with accurate info, so this is just a best case guess scenario, hope this helps some.Ship


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

ships information looks bang on to me.

on a non -facts side, i have always felt that alvarez guitars are among if not are the best of the korean product, very nice quality and consistancy.. if the price is right and the guitar is in good shape you'll have made a great purchase.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

*Alvarez Guitar*

Thanks guys for the info on the alvarez. This guy is asking $360.00 for the guitar , do you think that is too much ? 

Thanks again , Dino


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Well Dino*

If it is pristine then $360,00 isnt bad if its been used some then its to much the average price should be closer to $275-325, so tlak him down some if no case is involves, sometimes some cases can run from $70- 175 or even more depending on the maker.Ship.........good luck


----------

